# Evening classes, what do you eat afterward?



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

I have class from 7 - 8 pm.  I always eat a substantial snack around 4:30 pm, like a peanut butter sandwich (about 400 calories) or some chicken and rice - something healthy and balanced.

I may not be hungry right after class, but I will surely get hungry by 10:00 or 11:00 pm and usually down about 400 more calories.

So, I'm listening to the women in the locker room.  Most of them do not eat after class in order to maintain their weight/lose weight, not even a recovery shake or something like that.

I need to lose about 20 pounds.  Weight loss is not always easy.  You either lose it slowly like I am doing now or you submit to hunger pangs, nausea and weakness. 

Do you eat after evening classes?  A regular meal?  A reduced-calorie meal (I consider my 400 calories a reduced calorie meal)?  A recovery shake and maybe a meal later?  Nothing?  If you eat nothing, did you have to adapt to that/did the hunger pangs finally go away?

Do you eat to feed your muscles/replenish glycogen stores regardless of whether you're hungry or not?  After all, don't we burn off somewhere between 500 and 1000 calories each class, after subtracting out BMR?


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a 32 oz of water and either and aplle or some type of fruit. at that time of night not much else helps.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2007)

I almost never eat after evening training.  Most of the time I just have some water.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmmm...very interesting!  Two men who don't eat much after training.

Pfffffffft! 

Maybe I'll try a Slim-Fast.


----------



## MJS (Aug 28, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I have class from 7 - 8 pm. I always eat a substantial snack around 4:30 pm, like a peanut butter sandwich (about 400 calories) or some chicken and rice - something healthy and balanced.
> 
> I may not be hungry right after class, but I will surely get hungry by 10:00 or 11:00 pm and usually down about 400 more calories.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Lynne!

Its been a while since I've taken an evening class due to work, but I'll tell you what I used to do in the past.  I'd say that it depends on how you feel.  There were some nights when I'd head out with a group and get a burger.  Those nights, I'd make sure that I stayed up long enough afterwards to digest a little, so I wasn't going to bed on a full stomach.  

Those nights that I didn't go out, I'd eat something light.  Toast, PBJ, bagel w/cream cheese or a bowl of cereal.  A power bar or a shake is a good idea too. 

Mike


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

MJS said:


> Hi Lynne!
> 
> Its been a while since I've taken an evening class due to work, but I'll tell you what I used to do in the past. I'd say that it depends on how you feel. There were some nights when I'd head out with a group and get a burger. Those nights, I'd make sure that I stayed up long enough afterwards to digest a little, so I wasn't going to bed on a full stomach.
> 
> ...


Good idea - I'll try something a little lighter like the power bar or shake.  I just tried eating some dinner and couldn't eat much though.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 28, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Good idea - I'll try something a little lighter like the power bar or shake. I just tried eating some dinner and couldn't eat much though.


 

Lynne mand over matter will win everytime except for oreo cookies there is no way around eating them so just give in to temtation as we all do.


----------



## lkblair (Aug 28, 2007)

This is a real issue for me, too, as I find that I have trouble with my GERD during class if I eat much after 3pm (class is from 7:30-9pm).  We've gotten into the very bad habit of picking up burgers after class, but I definitely would like to start doing something healthier.  I'll be watching this thread. 

Lisa


----------



## aplonis (Aug 28, 2007)

On Saturdays after TKD it's my night to cook. I usually buy pizza.

On Sundays after Jujutsu I eat whatever it is my wife has kindly put out on the table.

To manage my weight I moderate (or skip) breakfast or else just have salad for lunch.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 28, 2007)

My sahbum's senior class runs from 7:30 - 9:00 pm, and it's about 30 minutes for me to get home - if I don't eat something on my way home, I'm really hungry by the time I get there, and then I eat more than I want.  To avoid this, I keep cereal bars in my car, and eat one (occasionally 2) on my way home... because before I started doing that, I used to stop at McDonald's or somewhere similar on my way home.

Eating right before you go to bed may or may not cause weight gain, depending on your metabolism - but you will weigh more first thing in the morning if you eat late at night, even if you lose that extra weight in the first hour or two after you get up.  If you are suffering hunger pangs that prevent you from sleeping, and/or nausea and/or weakness, your body is telling you that you need to eat something.  Slim Fast or similar shakes may be appropriate, as are cereal bars, yoghurt, fruit, or electrolyte replacement drinks (e.g. Gatorade).  One of the keys to weight loss is to eat _enough_ - too many people cut their calories down so far that their bodies go into starvation mode and they plateau at a weight, and don't allow themselves the extra calories they need when they exercise.


----------



## qi-tah (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Lynne;

I also have an evening class to contend with - we end at 9.30pm on Wednesdays. I generally eat something about 30 mins before starting, then after i'll have a recovery bannana or apple. And heaps of water throughout training. However, i invariably have a cup of tea and toast with vegemite when i get home at about 11pm. I know it's not good to eat so close to bedtime, but it's habit i guess... 

I've heard that to maintain a healthy weight, you should eat like a king at breakfast, a prince at lunch and a pauper at dinner. Either that, or distribute yr meals as 6-8 snacks throughout the day. I find the latter stratagy fits best for me, although i'm still a big fan of breakfast!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Aug 28, 2007)

My class runs 8:30 to 9:30. Those nights I'm usually home be 5:00, giving me plenty of time to eat a full helping of dinner and digest well enough to train. After training I have to push the water, or I'm apt to dive into the calories.


----------



## Jdokan (Aug 29, 2007)

Water is my savior also...I work out in my own Dojo on my property. I train every day, Bowflex every other day alternate days I do my forms then once a week I have a small group of guys that provide the body work....My workouts are typically after supper which I've slowly started to reduce the quantity on...I do do a LOT of water during the day (that was a tough thing to do) NOW I am very used to drinking water so it is no longer a task....I actually look forward to it, soda etc has been almost totally replaced... I typically finish my workouts around 9:00 to 10:00pm depending how soon I get into my routine....Afterwards....cup of yogurt, a glass or two of water and off to bed.....
There was a time when I would get up and eat half a sleeve of "Chips Ahoy" cookies and a glass of milk....my waist line looked it as well.....I haven't recorded what my weight change has been but my belt notch tells me I have done better. I believe overall the water has been a major help...when I get an idea of having something I drink another glass of water....Now...all that said I still "reward" myself at times with a nice breakfast at work: 3 egg omlet/(with cheese), sausage, homefries, toast...twice a month maybe 3 times...
Good luck with your decision...you have alot of opportunites to try what works best for you...experiment and select what you feel is best...


----------



## Drac (Aug 29, 2007)

Depends if I have to work the next day...If I don't I'll knock back a couple of drinks and forget eating..


----------



## Tarot (Aug 29, 2007)

Depends on what time the class is being held.  For my 7:30-9pm class, I always eat dinner before hand.  I am hungry when I get home though.  So it's water and then I snack and try to keep it healthy.  Maybe some seasoned edamame (my favorite), or an apple with a couple of pieces of cheese, or a pita (low carbs with good protein, most pitas are anywhere from 5-7g of protein) with PB and hunny.  Sometimes some dried fruit.

For my 6:00 class, I don't have time to eat dinner before hand.  I'll usually have a bowl of cereal to help with the energy during class.  Then afterwards I will come home and make dinner.  It's late by the time I get home and shower (around 8pm) and I'm tired so I really don't feel like making a huge mess in the kitchen.  So Tuesday night has been dubbed "big salad night" and I just make huge salads with whatever I have on hand.  

I know a lot of people who don't eat after dinner to help themselves lose/maintain weight but I'm not one of them.  I need a small healthy snack at night in order to lose weight.  Plus, I'm hungry after working out and damnit I'm gonna eat.


----------



## benj13bowlin (Aug 29, 2007)

I train in the mornings but I go to the gym for about an hour and a half every other day at 7  8 pm.  I usually eat about 5  6 times a day.  I try to eat most my carbs earlier in the day, and I almost never eat carbs after 5 unless I am taking someone to dinner.   I usually eat fruit before my workouts and after my workout I usually eat a can of tuna with lemon pepper (not because I am a fitness fanatic, but because I like tuna) for the protein.  I drink a lot of water throughout the day.  I also dont drink more than one or two sodas a week.  All together I eat between 2500  3500 calories a day depending on the day and whether or not I drink any beer.  Since I started doing this in May I have lost a little over 15lbs.  And best of all my sister is a registered dietician with her masters in nutrition, and other than the beer she has no problems with my diet.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the input.  Lots of smart advice.

Well, guess what.  I had a moderate breakfast and lunch yesterday.  As I said above I wasn't very hungry in the afternoon (I think that was because of my two very balanced meals earlier - lean protein, some whole grains and a little fat or it could have been nerves - first orange belt class).  Last night's class was pretty rough as far as conditioning goes and I did sparring the first time,  Then, I went to my first sparring class - thought I'd die, we did 3 and 4 minute sparring rounds plus some sparring drills - 45 minutes.  So, I worked out 1 hour, 45 minutes.  

I wasn't hungry after class.  When I got home, I was a little hungry.  I had a Slim-Fast High Protein Shake (yummy and creamy).  They have 15 grams of protein, some carb and some fat.  I think they're 190 calories or so.  Anyway, the High-Protein shakes are a pretty good balance.  You have the protein for rebuilding your cells and some simple carbs to restore your glycogen.  The shake filled me and rehydrated me a little too.

During the day, shakes don't do much for me as far as hunger - at least the Optima shakes - sugar ride.  What a joke.  But last night, the High Protein did the job.  Maybe because I'd had good nutrition throughout the day and enough calories.

Because the shake was satisfying,  I ended up eating less calories and on top of two workouts!  Honestly, I would think burning at least a thousand calories in exercise would have made me ravenous. Intense exercise generally increases my appetite to a crazy degree.

I can't say this will work every time.  If a shake doesn't cut it, I will eat more.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 29, 2007)

benj13bowlin said:


> I train in the mornings but I go to the gym for about an hour and a half every other day at 7  8 pm. I usually eat about 5  6 times a day. I try to eat most my carbs earlier in the day, and I almost never eat carbs after 5 unless I am taking someone to dinner. I usually eat fruit before my workouts and after my workout I usually eat a can of tuna with lemon pepper (not because I am a fitness fanatic, but because I like tuna) for the protein. I drink a lot of water throughout the day. I also dont drink more than one or two sodas a week. All together I eat between 2500  3500 calories a day depending on the day and whether or not I drink any beer. Since I started doing this in May I have lost a little over 15lbs. And best of all my sister is a registered dietician with her masters in nutrition, and other than the beer she has no problems with my diet.


Tuna is nice, has lots or protein and good fats.  I need to cut back on the diet sodas because of the chemicals.  One thing at a time, I guess.

Are your other meals clean as in a bodybuilding-type diet?


----------



## benj13bowlin (Aug 29, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Tuna is nice, has lots or protein and good fats. I need to cut back on the diet sodas because of the chemicals. One thing at a time, I guess.
> 
> Are your other meals clean as in a bodybuilding-type diet?


 
My other meals arent all completely healthy.  I mostly stay away from candy and deserts.  And I try to stay away from fast food.  I mostly make my food the night before so I will not be tempted to go out and grab a burger.  A lot of the food I make isnt healthy  I love cheese and meat.  I just try to keep my portions under control (300  500 calories) and I make sure to eat a lot of vegetables.  They fill you up without having too many calories. 

If I try too keep my diet to strict it is to hard for me to follow it.  I just try not to eat anything too unhealthy.  Other than that I eat pretty much whatever I want in small portions several times a day.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 29, 2007)

benj13bowlin said:


> My other meals arent all completely healthy. I mostly stay away from candy and deserts. And I try to stay away from fast food. I mostly make my food the night before so I will not be tempted to go out and grab a burger. A lot of the food I make isnt healthy I love cheese and meat. I just try to keep my portions under control (300  500 calories) and I make sure to eat a lot of vegetables. They fill you up without having too many calories.
> 
> If I try too keep my diet to strict it is to hard for me to follow it. I just try not to eat anything too unhealthy. Other than that I eat pretty much whatever I want in small portions several times a day.


That's pretty much what I'm trying to do.  I have found some low-fat dairy products I like and I only eat them because I like them. I do have dark chocolate almost every day but it has very little sugar.

I have tried some strict diets in the past and I could not follow them.  I can't handle dry chicken breasts, oatmeal, broccoli, brown rice, and whey shakes day-after-day.


----------



## benj13bowlin (Aug 29, 2007)

There is no point to a diet if you don't enjoy the foods you have to eat.  Even though there are times where I wish steamed brown rice without salt or butter and dry chicken breast were my favorite foods.


----------



## rmclain (Aug 29, 2007)

I usually weight train for about 45 minutes (after a 15 minute cardio warmup), before a 1.5 hour MA class.  I'll have an afternoon meal (usually a homemade breakfast burrito (flour tortilla, egg, sausage)) around 4:30pm.  At 5pm, I'll take a dose of BCAA, then begin my training around 6pm.  As mentioned, cardio and weight training 6-7pm, MA class 7-8:30pm.    

After I get home at night, I'll have a high-quality protein source meal (chicken, salmon, etc.) plus whatever vegetables I feel like.  No pasta, potatos, rice, etc.

R. McLain


----------



## Lynne (Aug 29, 2007)

rmclain said:


> I usually weight train for about 45 minutes (after a 15 minute cardio warmup), before a 1.5 hour MA class. I'll have an afternoon meal (usually a homemade breakfast burrito (flour tortilla, egg, sausage)) around 4:30pm. At 5pm, I'll take a dose of BCAA, then begin my training around 6pm. As mentioned, cardio and weight training 6-7pm, MA class 7-8:30pm.
> 
> After I get home at night, I'll have a high-quality protein source meal (chicken, salmon, etc.) plus whatever vegetables I feel like. No pasta, potatos, rice, etc.
> 
> R. McLain


I've read where a lot of people cut out the carbs at night.  Other than the tortilla/starch at 4:30, do you eat any other starches?


----------



## anubis4b (Aug 29, 2007)

After classes, either day or evening, I'll have a Zone Perfect bar (210 Calories, 7g fat, 25g carbs, 14g protein) or 1/2 cup low fat cottage cheese with 1/2 cup of pineapple chunks. Either is with at least a liter of water.


----------



## grydth (Aug 29, 2007)

I can only be thankful to the Deity that a full and truthful answer is not required....


----------



## Lynne (Aug 30, 2007)

anubis4b said:


> After classes, either day or evening, I'll have a Zone Perfect bar (210 Calories, 7g fat, 25g carbs, 14g protein) or 1/2 cup low fat cottage cheese with 1/2 cup of pineapple chunks. Either is with at least a liter of water.


I just discovered Crowley's Nonfat Pineapple Cottage Cheese and have been eating that as part of my breakfast and for an occasional evening snack.  Loads of protein.

I like the Zone bars, especially the chocolate mint ones.  Haven't had one in awhile though.


----------



## Drac (Aug 30, 2007)

I can live indefinatly on tuna fish and chicken breasts, I did during my single days..


----------



## meth18au (Aug 30, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I have class from 7 - 8 pm.  I always eat a substantial snack around 4:30 pm, like a peanut butter sandwich (about 400 calories) or some chicken and rice - something healthy and balanced.
> 
> I may not be hungry right after class, but I will surely get hungry by 10:00 or 11:00 pm and usually down about 400 more calories.



To answer your question:  I eat a meal replacement protein shake, supplements, juice and a banana with honey pre-training.  This is about 4:30 and I start training at around 5:30. This goes till around 8pm.  Then I go and get dinner.  And it is ALWAYS substantial.  Usually either homecooked, or takeaway, usually Japanese or Nando's chicken.  On average about 2000 calories would be my estimate, and that's just an estimate because I don't count.





Lynne said:


> I need to lose about 20 pounds.  Weight loss is not always easy.  You either lose it slowly like I am doing now or you submit to hunger pangs, nausea and weakness.



Maybe because you want to lose weight, you wouldn't eat as much as me after training.  But take in some carbs and some protein after training for sure.  Even if it is a decent recovery shake and a multi vitamin.  However while that will provide nutrition, you'll likely still feel hungry.  That's on reason why I go with solid food after training.  And I must disagree with your above statement- you should never have to submit to hunger pangs, nausea and weakness to lose weight.  Do it healthily- food is your friend in the weight loss department!!!





Lynne said:


> Do you eat after evening classes?
> 
> Do you eat to feed your muscles/replenish glycogen stores regardless of whether you're hungry or not?




I always eat after class as I answered above.  Your metabolism is flying through the roof after training, and the pangs are your body's way of saying 'feed me'.  I do always eat to replenish my glycogen levels, and to get my body out of a catabolic state.  A catabolic state leads to decreased muscle mass, which leads over time to a slower metabolism.  I prefer to burn fat and spare my muscle.  Plus after training, you need to prep your body for rest and recovery- it needs fuel to do this.


Just my 2 cents



Good luck


----------



## rmclain (Aug 30, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I've read where a lot of people cut out the carbs at night. Other than the tortilla/starch at 4:30, do you eat any other starches?


 
Yes. For breakfast, I'll either have a breakfast burrito or a cup of oatmeal (with whey protein powder).  

I usually have a mid-morning snack and a mid-afternoon snack.  Snacks: Sometimes, I'll have some frozen fruit (it's frozen when I pack it in the morning but is simply cold when I get around to eating it) or I'll have a 100 calorie cookie pack made by Nabisco.  I've tried nurtition/protein bars for snacks or meal replacements in the past.  The sugar-alcohol sweeteners always tear my stomach up.

My lunch may be a sandwich, depends on the day.  Sometimes lunch will be leftovers from the dinner the night before.

R. McLain


----------



## Lynne (Aug 30, 2007)

Drac said:


> I can live indefinatly on tuna fish and chicken breasts, I did during my single days..


Yuk.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 30, 2007)

meth18au said:


> To answer your question: I eat a meal replacement protein shake, supplements, juice and a banana with honey pre-training. This is about 4:30 and I start training at around 5:30. This goes till around 8pm. Then I go and get dinner. And it is ALWAYS substantial. Usually either homecooked, or takeaway, usually Japanese or Nando's chicken. On average about 2000 calories would be my estimate, and that's just an estimate because I don't count.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks meth (meth?).  I definitely do not want to lose any muscle.  I've just started having a High-Protein Slim-Fast (not the line that's mostly sugar) after class.  If I get hungry two hours later, I suppose I'll eat a small balanced meal or moderate snack.  I doubt I need the 2000 calories since I need to lose weight, but I tell you, after regular class followed by a sparring class the other night, my body might have loved 2000 calories.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 30, 2007)

rmclain said:


> Yes. For breakfast, I'll either have a breakfast burrito or a cup of oatmeal (with whey protein powder).
> 
> I usually have a mid-morning snack and a mid-afternoon snack. Snacks: Sometimes, I'll have some frozen fruit (it's frozen when I pack it in the morning but is simply cold when I get around to eating it) or I'll have a 100 calorie cookie pack made by Nabisco. I've tried nurtition/protein bars for snacks or meal replacements in the past. The sugar-alcohol sweeteners always tear my stomach up.
> 
> ...


I see.  You cut the carbs at night only.  I tried some of the low-carb bars with malitol.  I also drank a diet pepsi with it. Oh my...well, I won't go into details but WWII comes to mind.  I'm not touching malitol, sorbitol or any other "tols" again.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 30, 2007)

Double fistfuls of dark chocolate M&Ms.  Because they taste _goooood_.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 30, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Double fistfuls of dark chocolate M&Ms. Because they taste _goooood_.


I like the dark ones, too.  Have you tried the Lindt 85% Cacao bars?  For some people, they're too bitter.  If you really like chocolate, you might love them.  But then I can eat the 100% cacao baker's chocolate. Really.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 30, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I like the dark ones, too. Have you tried the Lindt 85% Cacao bars? For some people, they're too bitter. If you really like chocolate, you might love them. But then I can eat the 100% cacao baker's chocolate. Really.


 
Never tried them.  My wife's a chocolate fiend, and she's the one who keeps buying the stuff.  I'm simply compelled to eat it because it's in the house.  I may have to recommend those to her.


----------



## meth18au (Aug 31, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Thanks meth (meth?).  I definitely do not want to lose any muscle.  I've just started having a High-Protein Slim-Fast (not the line that's mostly sugar) after class.  If I get hungry two hours later, I suppose I'll eat a small balanced meal or moderate snack.  I doubt I need the 2000 calories since I need to lose weight, but I tell you, after regular class followed by a sparring class the other night, my body might have loved 2000 calories.




Meth- short for Method Man.  LOL!!!  It's an old nickname, nothing sinister in it   Shakes are handy additions to a diet aren't they?  I need my shakes everyday!!!  Sounds like you have a good plan in place now.  Good luck with it all. 

Don't forget to treat yourself from time to time too.  It's always easier to stick to a clean diet with little treats here and there.  I have a bodybuilder friend who eats really 'clean', but still eats ice-cream on Wednesday night and once on weekend.  Not a huge amount, just a normal serving.  He cuts it out leading to competition though.  But these treats don't harm his physique- it is quite amazing!


----------



## phlaw (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Lynne, what I would recommend is a protein shake, but make sure it's Casein Protein.  f you are taking it at night after a workout this the best stuff. It breaks down slower, basically while you are sleeping.  My TKD class ends around 9:30pm and I take this every night. 

I managed to lose over 50 lbs in 6 months.  I did protein shake for breakfast, protein bar for lunch, normal supper.  Snacks in between consisted of fruit, beef jerky (lots of protein), and drank almost nothing but water. And of course a Casein Protein Shake before bed.

YOu want to take a normal protein shake or power bar, this will keep you awake, and if you ae trying to stay healthy and drop weight sleep is very important.

Hope that helps, feel free to email me also.

phlaw23@gomoorhead.com


----------



## qi-tah (Sep 1, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I like the dark ones, too. Have you tried the Lindt 85% Cacao bars? For some people, they're too bitter. If you really like chocolate, you might love them. But then I can eat the 100% cacao baker's chocolate. Really.


 
How hardcore is the caffeine in those Lindt bars tho? I find a couple of squares of the 85% Lindt makes me feel rather speedy... more so than a strong cup of tea even! :erg:

(tho i have to say, it doesn't stop me from eating it...)


----------



## Lynne (Sep 2, 2007)

meth18au said:


> Meth- short for Method Man. LOL!!! It's an old nickname, nothing sinister in it  Shakes are handy additions to a diet aren't they? I need my shakes everyday!!! Sounds like you have a good plan in place now. Good luck with it all.
> 
> Don't forget to treat yourself from time to time too. It's always easier to stick to a clean diet with little treats here and there. I have a bodybuilder friend who eats really 'clean', but still eats ice-cream on Wednesday night and once on weekend. Not a huge amount, just a normal serving. He cuts it out leading to competition though. But these treats don't harm his physique- it is quite amazing!


I have some treats here and there.  I gave up the austere thing for good!


----------



## Lynne (Sep 2, 2007)

qi-tah said:


> How hardcore is the caffeine in those Lindt bars tho? I find a couple of squares of the 85% Lindt makes me feel rather speedy... more so than a strong cup of tea even! :erg:
> 
> (tho i have to say, it doesn't stop me from eating it...)


Good question about the caffeine.  I don't know.  I'd imagine it would be high.

I drink coffee and diet pepsi and also an occasional energy drink so I don't notice the caffeine.

Once I drank a low-carb Rock Star energy drink and definitely noticed the caffeine in that.  I was driving and I started feeling nauseous and my heart started palpitating.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 2, 2007)

phlaw said:


> Hi Lynne, what I would recommend is a protein shake, but make sure it's Casein Protein. f you are taking it at night after a workout this the best stuff. It breaks down slower, basically while you are sleeping. My TKD class ends around 9:30pm and I take this every night.
> 
> I managed to lose over 50 lbs in 6 months. I did protein shake for breakfast, protein bar for lunch, normal supper. Snacks in between consisted of fruit, beef jerky (lots of protein), and drank almost nothing but water. And of course a Casein Protein Shake before bed.
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations on the weight loss, phlaw!  I know that weight (fat) loss is not easy.

Did you get hungry on your routine or did the protein keep you satisfied?


----------



## TheOriginalName (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey there... 

Two quick suggestions - perhaps more if i get on a roll...

1 - Go see a dietician or nutionist. Talk to them about what you should be doing after training. They are actually qualified so might know what they are talking about

2 - You could try one of the protein drink afterwoods. They are healthy and will make you feel full until breakfast time. 

The general rule is this - drink lots of water to rehydrate. 
Listen to your body - it will tell you when you need more energy. And if you stick to healthy type foods (fruit/veg, rice, pasta) it shouldn't be a problem. 

The key is balance - you don't want to over-eat, as that will add weight. 
You don't want to under-eat as that will starve your body of the energy it requires to repair itself after your training and the result will be that you eventually burn out. 

Good luck with it...


----------

